# Biketrial Berlin wo geht hier was



## CSSMan (26. Juni 2006)

Biketrial Berlin wo geht hier was.


Hallo bin neu in der stadt und such Trialer und locations


----------



## isah (26. Juni 2006)

friedrichspark -> Themenpark -> Bachlauf 

bester nature spot den ich kenne.. mindestens der kniffligste. In der ecke fährt der bernhard öfters mal, crazymonkey heisst er im forum. 

Ansonsten die Wasserstädte beim Daniel (scr4t) und beim Angelo (Angelo_Berlin).

Dann wäre da noch der Kleistpark und das FEZ, da sind wohl die köpenicker die richtigen ansprechpartner.

Freestyle Trial, Berliner Team T und Trial Infected zB

Dann wäre da natürlich noch Felix atm aus Strausberg (Levelboss).

Wenn du bisschen fährst (lohnt sich) in potsdam gibts noch Tilo (elhefe) und Frank (WodkaO).

Dann wäre da noch eisbein, panzerfahrer und 2 typen auf nem monty die gelgentlich abends am alex sind.

Die berliner kennen unter sich sicher noch einige andere fahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSSMan (26. Juni 2006)

Ey echt cool ich hatte irgend wie noch keien zeit zum kucken geschweige denn zum rum fahren. Ich weiß ja nicht ob sich heute spontan jemand findet der mit mir fährt. ich bin grade in Treptow nähe center und wohne am Pländerwald.
Ich habe ab ca 19:30 zeit also wer mal lust hat mir zu ziegen wos lang geht würde mich freuen.


----------



## tinitram (26. Juni 2006)

In der nähe vom Treptower Park empfiehlt es sich mal zum alten Görlitzer Bahnhof zu fahren. Da gibts auch einiges zum rumspringen.


----------



## CSSMan (26. Juni 2006)

Hört sich ja interessant an.

Aber alleine macht das alle halb soviel spaß.

Ich werd das mal ab checken


----------



## TheBASStian (26. Juni 2006)

Hey tinitram, da war doch mal so ne geile Karte mit Markierungen.
Wird die ab und zu ergänzt? Auf jeden Fall ganz praktisch.

http://tinitram.ti.funpic.de/img/berlin-spots.jpg


----------



## CSSMan (26. Juni 2006)

Ech cool wie hoch ist die warscheinlichkeit dam irgend wo jemanden antrift?


----------



## BTB Fahrer (26. Juni 2006)

hi komme aus Schöneberg fohre schon seit 2,5 Jahren und habe bisher erst 4-5 mal jemanden zufällig getroffen. obwohl ich an einem richtig gutem spot wohne. Also man solte sich schon zum fahren verabreden. wie die meisten berliner Treiler es machen.


----------



## CSSMan (26. Juni 2006)

Sicher ist das das beste aber ik kenn ja keen mit dem ich mich verabreden kann.


----------



## BTB Fahrer (26. Juni 2006)

entweder du schreibst einfach ins forum wann und wo du fahren willst oder du besorgst dir von den berliner trialern die handy oder icq nr. meine icq nr. steht bei mir im profil.


----------



## CSSMan (26. Juni 2006)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber:



			
				CSSMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ey echt cool ich hatte irgend wie noch keien zeit zum kucken geschweige denn zum rum fahren. Ich weiß ja nicht ob sich heute spontan jemand findet der mit mir fährt. ich bin grade in Treptow nähe center und wohne am Pländerwald.
> Ich habe ab ca 19:30 zeit also wer mal lust hat mir zu ziegen wos lang geht würde mich freuen.



Weiß nicht ob die Frage zu indirekt war wenn ja dann noch mal wer hat bock mit mir heute ab ca. 19:00 hier in berlin mitte zu trialen. Wer bock hatt schreibt mir schnell ne mail an [email protected] oder die adresse in den msn messeger und icq 288036847 noch ca. bis 18:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (26. Juni 2006)

BTB Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> entweder du schreibst einfach ins forum wann und wo du fahren willst oder du besorgst dir von den berliner trialern die handy oder icq nr. meine icq nr. steht bei mir im profil.



Dein Rad hört sich sehr interessant an! könntest du das mal mit Fotos in die Bike Galley posten?


----------



## CSSMan (26. Juni 2006)

HAb mich verlesen


----------



## CSSMan (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo ich hatte schon mal das Thema *wo kann man in Berlin Trialen*. 

So da ich offenbar nicht jeden erreicht hab wollte ich noch mal einen Aufruf starten um Kontakt zu Berliner Scene zu bekommen.

*Also wer hat lust mit mir zu Fahren?*

Kurz zu mir: 
Fahre seit 96, seit 2000 Modifiziertes 26er Megamo. bin 25 hab ne tochter und bin neu in Berlin.

Über Zuschriften freu ich mich.

Mail: [email protected] 
ICQ: 288036847 (Mo - Fr / 8:00 - 18:00)


----------



## trialsrider (3. Juli 2006)

CSSMan schrieb:
			
		

> hab ne tochter und bin neu in Berlin.
> 
> Über Zuschriften freu ich mich.
> 
> ...



 Is das ein Angebot? 

sind hier net in Belgien!


----------



## CSSMan (3. Juli 2006)

Das ist eine aufforderung aber schez bei seite.


----------



## wodka o (3. Juli 2006)

> So da ich offenbar nicht jeden erreicht hab wollte ich noch mal einen Aufruf starten um Kontakt zu Berliner Scene zu bekommen.


Das wird aber auch nicht besser,  wenn du jede Woche einen neuen Thread eröffnest!
....Threads zusammengeführt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (1. Juni 2007)

juten abend,

wollt ma fragen ob morgen oder sonntag irgendwo in berlin ne gruppe trialt?
wenn ja sacht bescheid, wäre dabei wenns nich gerade spandau is


----------



## zoowaerter (2. Juni 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> juten abend,
> 
> wollt ma fragen ob morgen oder sonntag irgendwo in berlin ne gruppe trialt?
> wenn ja sacht bescheid, wäre dabei wenns nich gerade spandau is




guten tag,

wir fahren jetzt gleich los. teuteburger (prenzl b) geht es los. biste dabei? nr. 0178-7902605, wenn du dabei sein möchtest. 

fabian


----------

